# Server updates - Attachment issues



## Andy R (Jun 16, 2008)

We're doing some server maintenance over the next few hours. You may experience difficulty loading attachments during this time and/or receive error messages when trying to attach pictures.  My apologies for the inconvenience - but hopefully this will be straightened out quickly.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Andy. One question...
When I try to change print color, I no longer can on this site. I've only tried it since yesterday, so I don't know how long this might have been a limitation.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 17, 2008)

-Andy - While you are looking at things, If you left click a user name, while viewing a thread and from the resulting drop down menu, you left click "Visit my photo galery" you get an error message that says "
No User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"
It seems t happen on all users.

AC


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> -Andy - While you are looking at things, If you left click a user name, while viewing a thread and from the resulting drop down menu, you left click "Visit my photo galery" you get an error message that says "
> No User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"
> It seems t happen on all users.
> 
> AC



Thanks Adillo - that link has never worked.  We used to not have member photo galleries so I'm sure that had something to do with it.  I know we do now and I will mention this again to Andy.  The way to get to a member photo gallery now is click on their name and go to their profile.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

See, and I thought the upload error was just cause it was my mug I was trying to upload and the server was trying to tell me something! LOL.


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Andy!

(I'm glad to know the color thingy wasn't just me)


----------

